# what causes a short luteal phase ?



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

and what can I do to lengthen it?

I'm on my last round of clomid and I don't see the doctor until after I've finished this round.

Is it the clomid that has caused this or do you think that this means there's (yet another) underlying medical problem.

Please help!

Bellini xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there 

When you say you have a short luteal phase, how long is yours ?

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase is always 14 days.  It can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days and still be seen as normal.  If your luteal phase is less than 10 days then it may be viewed as short and you having an LPD (luteal phase defect).

Your luteal phase is determined by progesterone (amongst other things).  Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is area of follicle that egg popped.  If there is no fertilisation and implantation of egg then the corpus luteum breaks down, progesterone drops and your womb lining sheds.  It is the progesterone that supports the womb lining and early pregnancy.

Clomid can have an effect on luteal phase by shortening or lengthening it.  There's not much that you can do yourself to lengthen it as if you're prescribed fertility drugs such as clomid you should avoid herbal remedies as they can interfere and react with the prescribed meds...however, if your consultant is concerned that you have some form of LPD then you may find they'll prescribed additional progesterone support.

I see that your recent progesterone level was 92 nmol/l which is good so I'm wondering how your luteal phase would be short as this level would indicate good level of progesterone to support the womb lining.

Obviously I'm no medical expert though so I'd discuss it with your consultant.

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm seeing my consultant in April so I'll make sure I bring it up.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

How long is your luteal phase ?

N x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> How long is your luteal phase ?
> 
> N x


9 / 10 days


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd definitely raise this with your consultant then hun as it's under 10 days.  You had really good progesterone level so I'd be asking what could be causing your short luteal phase and why the progesterone levels aren't supporting your womb lining efficiently....and see whether he can prescribe you some additional support such as cyclogest during 2ww.

Take care
Natasha


----------

